# Locolinc Programming ?



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well my friend with Locolinc had a new receiver installed in his loco and we can't figure out how to program it. The manual describes a sequence of: go into initial setup mode (switch in loco, hold down 0 key during power on). Then you are supposed to enter the desired address, followed by the factory address of the Rx. However, after entering the address, the display apparently cycles through the 4 digit factory address that is already associated with that loco address, just like it was in the Check mode they describe. Anybody? It is a KT-16 purchased in about 1999. Works fine on his other locos. Can't find any manuals on-line anywhere. Just going by the original hardcopy manual he's had forever.

The person that installed the receiver for him, is apparently of no help.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

No Locolinc users out there? If someone could scan the "Initial Setup" pages from their up-to-date manual, or give me a link to some programming documentation, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny, the manual is not available for download on their site... weird... 

Cannot find anyone on the web with a site with tips. 

I guess you have to email locolinc for support. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to the manual pages http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/bi...colink.tif


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Nov 2009 08:29 PM 
Funny, the manual is not available for download on their site... weird... 

Cannot find anyone on the web with a site with tips. 

I guess you have to email locolinc for support. 

Regards, Greg 
I sent a request. Just haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 08 Nov 2009 09:31 PM 
Here is a link to the manual pages http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/bi...colink.tif 


Thanks Bill - That looks identical to what I have. Oh well ... hopefully they will get back to me.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I used those instructions when I had Locolinc and they worked properly. Does he have any engines working right now or is this the first one?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, I have been meaning to ask you about this picture:










The concrete forms I understand, I even understand the kinks in the rails on the fence, but what I don't understand is how the **** do you get the locomotives to stick to that track???

Seriously, that front yard work is pretty nice... the waterfall picture in the front looks wild. Have to look at the rest of the pictures!

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

MAGNATRACTION RULES!

We still don't have the industrial sidings yet but the area shown has a 2 track mainline wiht a common passing siding down the middle.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was figuring that you just put it there for safe keeping... magnatraction indeed ha ha! 

By the way, is the pump and filter really that close to the sidewalk/road on the other side of the house? My homeowners association would never allow that. 

I would love to see current pictures and progress, the streams and bridges look great... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The pump is still near the sidewalk but is about 15' further upstream. There is now a fence along the sidewalk which hides the pump and the entire back yard. I will take some updated pictures one of these days.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 08 Nov 2009 10:24 PM 
I used those instructions when I had Locolinc and they worked properly. Does he have any engines working right now or is this the first one? 


He's had two engines running for years. The other one still works fine. Just can't get the TX programmed to accept the new receiver number. I can't enter the numbers. It just starts showing me the existing number one at a time, as described in the check mode section.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool Bill, looking forward to it, nice use of the property! 

I too have had to utilize the sides of my house in an, ahem, "creative manner" ! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Problem solved! I called Locolinc. They walked me through the programming procedure, and of course, for the first time ever out of about 100 tries doing the same thing it worked. It had previously occurred to me that the keypad wasn't working properly and interpreting one up arrow, as two up arrows, thus putting it in the "Check Mode". The lights came on ... this Tx is 10 years old and the keyboard is going bad. We both agreed this was likely the problem. They suggested taking the Tx apart and try cleaning the keypad parts. I did just that, and now it works fine!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good to know Del, if you have some pics to share I could host them on my site, I will definitely post your experience. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't take any photos. It was a pretty straight forward job of opening up the Tx case, removing the PCB and Antenna, and then cleaning the keypad traces on the PCB and the carbon(?) buttons with a little alcohol on a Q-tip.
Procedure: Remove the battery cover to find the first screw. Two more on the back of the case. Squeeze the case a bit to release the tabs. Remove one screw on the PCB and one screw making the antenna connection.

Programming procedure as described in the manual works great when the hardware does. I've got to say though, a simple delay in the software would have prevented this problem from ever occurring







.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Del, grabbed your text for a page on my site... you are credited there (but no check in the mail, sorry!) 

Maybe Google will help someone else in the same predicament with it on a page somewhere. 

Too bad I cannot get the whole manual. 

Regards, Greg


----------

